# My wireless keyboard stopped working



## revan685 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm using the on-screen keyboard so I'll keep it short.

I was trying to get my sixaxis ps3 controller to work on my pc. After trying a few methods I gave up and went back to my game. I noticed I couldn't navigate the menu, which is keyboard only. I put in new batteries and it still didn't work. I then tried hitting the connect button on the under-side and that didn't fix anything. Seeing no other options, I restarted my PC. During boot-up I pressed F12 and it worked. I then went back to booting and when it finished I noticed my keyboard stopped working again.

I assume it is some aspect of windows that might have been changed while trying to get my ps3 controller to work, since that is what I was doing directly before and since the keyboard works fine before windows boots up. So I did a system restore from yesterday. It didn't fix anything.

I'm at a loss...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try another keyboard or try your keyboard on another PC to determine the problem.


----------



## revan685 (Jun 23, 2010)

My only other keyboard has a cord that my tower doesn't have a conection for. However, I did plug the "broken" one up to another computer and it was working. When I brought it back to my computer, it was working again.

If you don't mind answering, how could that have fixed it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Disconnecting and reconnecting the USB cable caused the hardware to be re-recognized. That should be one of the first steps in your troubleshooting.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Go into your device manager - click _view_ then hit _show hidden devices_, see if any yellow alerts are present.


----------

